# we got our visa,moving questions



## edelq (May 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,after couple months of preparation we finally got our visit just tooka week in the end.So we are planning to spend xmas with family in Ireland get the movers in and off we go around 10th Feb as my husband has to work notice.
so my questions are should we stay in a hotel for couple weeks while we re looking at houses,should we rent a car or just lease or buy straight away.
we need to look for school and houses pretty much straight away have a couple areas in mind.
So excitied now,in mid Feb what will they weather be like? what type of clothing should we pack in suitcase rest will go in a shipment.
we will be in christchurch.
any information would be great,ie getting sim cards etc can this be done before we go?

thanks everyone.
is there many irish in christchurch?


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

I would say try and get a rental as soon as possible as demand is high in Christchurch. For sim cards you only really have 3 choices of provider. Telecom, 2 degrees and Vodafone. From past experience I would avoid Vodafone like the plague, I'd definitely recommend 2 degrees. Be warned that your Irish cell phones may not work with NZ networks. The weather is normally hot and dry, and much hotter than Irish summers! I would bring usual summer clothing and some waterproof gear as New Zealand weather is very unpredictable. It's currently 2pm and 24C however it was mid 30's a few days ago. 

Good luck in NZ!


----------

